# Advice - Product To Clean Car Without Water



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Guys / Girls

Anyone like to recommend a really good cleaning product / process to keep my TT nice and clean and scratch / swirlmark free? Because I live in a flat, I am getting ed up of having to cart down a bucket of water from my third floor every time! :lol:

Secondly, do these products work just as well as the normal 2 bucket method with water? (Stupid question I guess but thought I'd throw it into the mix so to speak).


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Here you are leenx, you can read through this tonight rather than watch the football match :lol: 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=195294


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Here you are leenx, you can read through this tonight rather than watch the football match :lol:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=195294


That's great - I'll read it now thanks as the boss is away :lol: Didn't mean it really re Liverpool in case your a supporter? :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

leenx said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Here you are leenx, you can read through this tonight rather than watch the football match :lol:
> ...


It worth signing up to the detailing world forum,especially if your boss is away, there are some very good tips for us average car cleaners


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


I think I'm already a member - just need to find password :lol:

I like the look of this ONR a lot - just a bit scared I could cause swirls as the car is black! It looks pretty effortless though - might try it on the GF's first! :lol: :lol: (harsh)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been using ONR the past 5 months, I haven't inflicted any damage yet..

It does feel a strange process at first, but you get used to it, I can now clean my van in less than 20mins ..

Use either a Zymol sponge or grout sponges from B&Q, the will soften up with time too..


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

dooka said:


> I've been using ONR the past 5 months, I haven't inflicted any damage yet..
> 
> It does feel a strange process at first, but you get used to it, I can now clean my van in less than 20mins ..
> 
> Use either a Zymol sponge or grout sponges from B&Q, the will soften up with time too..


Cheers Dooka - Yep read the whole thread about using a grout sponge - but tust you all so will make an order shortly and report back. Anyone know of a reputable company selling this product and at a good price with all the kit needed?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Shinearama sell nearly everything at the mo..

I still use two buckets, and pre spray the panel I am working on..

Not the best for really dirty cars..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davelincs said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


It's always worth signing up to Detailing World if you want to be fleeced.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> It's always worth signing up to Detailing World if you want to be fleeced.


Maybe not fleeced, but trust me, you wallet will quickly empty ..


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I use ONR too. Great product, takes no time to give the car a quick wash


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

I was watching Tiff flogging some spray-on shit on telly this morning. Can't remember what channel, but it looked really shit. 30 bucks they wanted for it too. Apparently it's amazing; bets thing ever invented. Well, someone's got a damn good sense of humour.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

EnfieldTT said:


> I was watching Tiff flogging some spray-on shit on telly this morning. Can't remember what channel, but it looked really shit. 30 bucks they wanted for it too. Apparently it's amazing; bets thing ever invented. Well, someone's got a damn good sense of humour.


Showroom shine?
Mmmmm swirl marks....


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> EnfieldTT said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching Tiff flogging some spray-on shit on telly this morning. Can't remember what channel, but it looked really shit. 30 bucks they wanted for it too. Apparently it's amazing; bets thing ever invented. Well, someone's got a damn good sense of humour.
> ...


Interesting to know how it would stack up against ONR?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cillit Bang! Is Tiff the new Barry Scott?

BANG! And paint is gone!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol.

wondon how good waterless cleaners are.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I know a detailer that's going to start using non water based cleaners and apparently they do work and he's Swiss vax approved or something similar yup sure it's Swiss vax


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

BUT where can I get some from?????


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

robokn said:


> BUT where can I get some from?????


ONR or showroom shine?


----------

